# vs.

## Gonosuke

> -   .   1100-   . .
>       .     .

    - ( ),    .   ,    -  . +  ,     -,              . .      ,         . 
,    "" ,    ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,     -,              . .

  +500,      :)

----------


## vladd

> 

      "",   .
" "          ,   "".

----------


## Gonosuke

> " "          ,   "".

   "   "() ))         .  
            , -   . ,    - ,   " ".

----------


## vladd

,  .
  ,   "" ,   "     "   ,   "".   - ( )  " ",      .

----------


## 23q

*vladd*, ,      *Gonosuke*,  .

----------


## Gonosuke

))  
   ,       ,     S-.                  ,     -.

----------


## LAEN

,  -

----------


## Def

,  -    .
 ,   !   .  *LAEN*, 
  ...

----------


## 23q

*Gonosuke*,           .      ,    .... 
    ,     ,       ,       .

----------


## vladd

> ,     ,       ,       .

  -  "",  - .
       ,  " ".
   -  .

----------


## LAEN

> *  ?*
>      ,      ,  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/8099/

----------


## vladd

.
    ,  ,       .
 , ,    .

----------


## Gonosuke

> http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/8099/

   ...  ,       .

----------


## vladd

,     :   

> ,

----------


## Gonosuke

*vladd*,       ,     ,  s27501 )))

----------


## LAEN

.       =>  95%

----------


## vladd

> *vladd*,       ,     ,  s27501 )))

      ,    "".....
   -, "" ...
,      ,          ? **:    
  (  ),   ,      ,     "".
  ,      ""  ,   .

----------


## LAEN

( ): http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/8106/ 
..  ,    ""?    ?

----------


## Foxbat

2011    " "         :   

> 25  2011.        .     ,     :           . 
>     ,                 ( ), , ,     . 
>       , ,   ,      ,    ,        (  )    . 
>     ,  ,      ,    ,      ,               . 
>         -         .     ,      ,

  http://roadcontrol.org.ua/ 
        : http://roadcontrol.org.ua/forum/view...hp?f=81&t=5712

----------


## vladd

> ( ): http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/8106/ 
> ..  ,    ""?    ?

     ,         : "?"
          ,        . 
         ,     .
     ,  , , . 
     ""      .
       "",           ? 
    :  

> ϳ     ,   ,    ,    1  265-2         .

            ?      ?
 ,    ,  ** **  ** . 
 :  

> ,   *ϳ *  ** . ,    ,        䳿.

   , ** *ϳ* ,    "볿"   .
 ,     ,      **. ³      ""   ,    ,               . 
  " "  ,   "  ":  

> , ** .

   ""     .
      ,    **  *'*  ** .
   :  

> !
>        ,        ,   ,     (      )?

   '   ,   .      ,    ?
           ,   ,  ? 
          ,        ?
  ,     ,      ,   ?
       ? 
      .     25-28%   ,     .      .

----------


## vladd

" "  ......  :   

> , 3 ,     .     .          
>    -,      ,   .    ** .    ,     . 
>   -      -     .

  http://www.objectiv.tv/040311/53441.html

----------


## vladd

:  

> .     ,  .   99-,       ,  ,   , ,     .     .  ,          , ,     .    , "   ,    ,  "   .   ,    ,  : "   ,  !"        ,  ,  ,         .    : " ,   ,     "   .     ,  - ,    ,     ..   (10 !): "  ,   ,     ,     ". -    ,  , , - , ..      .      ,     -,    ..     !     !

  http://www.drive2.ru/users/bearenok/...0376151912890/

----------


## Qualcuno

> :

    : ,  ,  '

----------


## vladd

" "     ( ): http://proctolog.blog.top.lg.ua/2011/03/16/14536/

----------


## LAEN

Need for Speed Most Wanted :)  http://kp.ua/daily/220312/330509/

----------


## tayatlas

.    ,        ,      . ,      ....          ?    ,    ?      ? 
     ,          .   ?  ,   .        ,   ""  ....   .     ,    :           .... .    ?

----------


## LAEN



----------

